#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  фильм Император

## ullu

фильм про императора Ашока. 
посвящается Далай Ламе.
В аннотации этого не написано, написано. 
Вот пойду смотреть  :Smilie:

----------


## Караульный

В аннотации этого не написано, написано. 
////////////////

Так написанно или нет?  :Smilie: 
Потом расскажи поподробнее, плиз. Что, как, где смотрела, какие впечатления.

----------


## Караульный

Вот что выдала Афиша на запрос. Ты точно название дала?

Результат поиска по фразе Император 
Всего найдено: 13  



 выставки : найдено 4  

 1. 
 Императорская - Российская академия художеств 
Музей Академии художеств 


 2. 
 Русская Америка. Императорская Россия и Новый Свет 
Исторический музей 


 3. 
 Автографы российских императоров и императриц 
Исторический музей 


 4. 
 Сокровища императорского Петергофа в Государственном музее А.С.Пушкина 
Музей А.С.Пушкина 





 фильмы : найдено 6  

 1. 
 Император и барабанщик 



 2. 
 Тайны дворцовых переворотов. Россия. Век XVIII: Фильм 1-й. Завещание Императора 



 3. 
 Император и убийца 
Китай - Франция - Япония, 2000. Режиссер Чень Кайге 


 4. 
 Тень императора 
Гонконг. Режиссер Сьяовен Жу 


 5. 
 Похождения императора 
мультфильм. CША, 2000. 


 показать все  



 рестораны : найдено 1  

 1. 
 Бамбук 
2-я Брестская, 24, тел. 250 28 91 




 постановки : найдено 1  

 1. 
 Сад одного цветка 
Камерный музыкальный театр п/р Б.Покровского. Режиссер Борис Покровский 




 видео : найдено 1  

 1. 
 Похождения императора 
мультфильм. CША, 2000.

----------


## ullu

ну я то смотрела на кассете.
не написано :Smilie:  это заторомзил инет, и я не достирала, что там написано.
Фильм индийский. Там танцуют и поют, но 
мало  :Smilie: 
В фильме сказано, что некоторые факты в фильме вымышлены.
А вообще это жизнеописание царя Ашоки.

Вообще мне понравился фильм. Но у меня лично вкусы специфические.

----------


## ullu

Вот сейчас с кассеты спишу :
ха...вообще то на английском он называется Asoka 
 :Smilie: 
наши наверное решили, что не поймут вообще об чем картина  :Smilie: 

Arclightz&Filmz Production a Santosh Sivan 
picture "ASOKA" 
Shah Rukh Khan, Kareena Kapoor

----------


## Ersh

http://www.planetbollywood.com/Music/Asoka/

----------


## pilot

судя по обложке фильмец классный!  :Smilie:

----------


## Караульный

уллу...
такого форума модератор...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## pilot

2ullu а он к дхарме имеет какое-нибудь отношение?

----------


## Ersh

http://www.jammag.com/movies/hindi/asoka.htm

----------


## ullu

> _Первоначальное сообщение от pilot_ 
> *2ullu а он к дхарме имеет какое-нибудь отношение?*


Ну вы даете, блин  :Smilie: 

Ашока Приядарши (по другой транскрипции Асока Пиядаси) - третий правитель Магадхи из династии Маурьев, самый значительный монарх Индии.

Год рождения Год его рождения неизвестен. На трон он вступил приблизительно в 273-272 г. до н.э. (по другим данным - в 268 г. до н.э.). Сначала он пытался расширять территорию империи через военные завоевания. Но впоследствии решил оставить планы полного завоевания Индии и отказался от военных посягательств на соседние территории. Государство Ашоки к тому времени охватывало территорию почти всей Индии и часть современного Афганистана.

В 264 г. до н.э. Ашока принял буддизм и назначил специальных правительственных чиновников дхарм, которые должны были призывать людей к благочестию и прославлять дружеские взаимоотношения. В его царстве терпимо относились ко всем религиям, но так как сам Ашока был буддистом, популярность этой религии сильно возросла. В разные страны - Индию, Ланку, Кашмир, Бирму, Таиланд, Среднюю Азию, Египет, Сирию, даже в Грецию и Македонию - отправились буддийские миссионеры, но особого успеха они добились на Цейлоне.

Ашоке принадлежит заслуга популяризации буддизма и превращения его в одну из основных религий мира. В 253 г. до н.э. Ашока созвал собор в Паталипутре, который обычно называют третьим. На этом соборе присутствовали 60 000 монахов. Они канонизировали священное писание буддистов - Трипитаку.

Он построил дороги, развил орошение земель, приказал вырыть новые колодцы, основал больницы, посадил рощи, создал заповедники для животных. Ашока запретил выжигать леса и охотиться, в 252 г. до н.э. издал эдикт с перечнем птиц и животных, которых запрещается убивать, а сам перестал охотиться и стал вегетарианцем.

Ашока приказал по всей империи поставить колонны и на них, а также на скалах высекать описания его жизни и указы. Эти тексты, известные как "Надписи Ашоки", сегодня являются основным источником сведений о его деятельности и размерах его владений. Между прочим, эти колонны признаны величайшими произведениями искусства.

Дочь Ашоки, Чарумати, вышла замуж за одного из местных принцев, Девапала. На дороге, ведущей в Буддханат, после своей свадьбы она построила ритуальную ступу, известную под названием Чабахил (иногда ее называют Девапатан). В 187 г. до н.э., то есть в течение 50 лет после смерти Ашоки, наступившей в 232 г. до н.э., империя Маурья распалась. Свергнуты они были брахманом Шунга.

----------


## Караульный

много теряешь...

----------


## pilot

2 ullu да я немного наслышен об ашоке,  :Smilie:  поэтому и спросил глядя на обложку - неужели индусы сняли буддийский фильм?

----------


## ullu

Пилот, ура!  :Smilie: 
И ещё посвятили его Его Святейшеству Далай Ламе.

----------


## pilot

ладно, куплю посмотрю, но если это просто очередная индйская мелодрама...   :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

это просто очередная индийская мелодрамма

----------

